# Extra eggs



## luvs (May 2, 2007)

we've got 2 cartons, & i'm uncertain what to cook besides scrambled eggs, omelets, hollandaise. don't want to throw them out.


----------



## Katie H (May 2, 2007)

How old are your eggs, luvs?  Eggs can safely be stored in the refrigerator for as long as 4 weeks.  That is, if they are kept in their original carton in the lower, rear portion of the refrigerator.


----------



## amber (May 2, 2007)

Try par boiling asparagus, then lay them flat in a glass dish, add some milk, butter, hard boiled eggs, and cheese. It's like the mac and cheese, but with asparagus and eggs


----------



## TATTRAT (May 2, 2007)

wear them on your face, like me!


----------



## pdswife (May 3, 2007)

Deviled eggs!


----------



## expatgirl (May 3, 2007)

Float test the suckers-------if they still lie on the bottom of a container and don't float they are still great to go.  If they float toss them.  Animals love eggs and it's great for their coats as well. So you can always cook them for any dogs or cats that you own. And as pdswife suggests deviled eggs or egg salad are great.  Also egg foo yung which uses egg as a basic ingredient--healthy and easy to make.


----------



## lulu (May 3, 2007)

Might be an oppertunity to do some baking for a local charity group/hospital/hospice or old people's home.  Simple sponges usually go doen well with people who have know home baking any more.

Fritata, courgettes are my current favourite, and with onions: great for lunch boxes etc.


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2007)

As I mentioned a while back, my new favorite breakfast is an egg in a frame, or bullseye, or one eyed jack, or any other name for an egg put in a hole that's cut in the center of a piece of bread and cooked like a grilled cheese sandwich.  I just finished one.  I need to get a bigger non-stick pan so I can cook more than one at a time...
I also like hardboiled eggs and will cook them before the expiration date runs out and snack on them.  No, I don't like hardboiled eggs, I _love_ them.

As a matter of fact I'm picking up some wood this week and starting a chicken coop so I can have fresh eggs and a steady supply!


----------



## Barb L. (May 3, 2007)

I always have two or three dozen eggs in the fridge.  I need them for so many things, baking, and always making deviled eggs.  Macaroni salad, hard boiled for my salads or just to snack on .  They do keep a very long time I wouldn't worry about them.


----------



## Loprraine (May 3, 2007)

You could make a flourless chocolocate cake, that will use up almost a dozen!


----------



## legend_018 (May 3, 2007)

the spinache quiche I made yesterday calls for 3 eggs. 

SPINACH QUICHE 
1) Cook 1 package of frozen spinach  according to package directions and drain well. 
2) Shred 1 cup of cheddar cheese and mix  with drained spinach. I also added some minced garlic
3)  Place mixture in 1 pre-baked deep dish pie shell. 
4) In separate bowl mix 3 eggs, 1 tbsp.  flour with salt and pepper to taste. 
5) Add 1 cup milk and mix together. 
6) Pour over spinach and cheese mixture  in pie shell. 
7) Bake 45  mins. to 1 hr. at 350 degrees.


----------



## AllenOK (May 3, 2007)

I've always heard that properly refrigerated, eggs keep up to 3 months.

I buy eggs 60 at a time, or two flats.  With five kids, that's the only way to go.  I can usually get 2 - 3 weeks out of that, before I run out.  

How about a Bacon, Vidalia, and cheese Quiche?  I've been wanting to make one for days now, but my work schedule barely leaves me enough time to make a quick dinner.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2007)

Oooh - I second a nice platter of Deviled Eggs!!  With that many you can experiment & make several different fillings!!

You can have them as a snack or appetizer, top salads with them, serve a couple as an entree side dish. . . .

Can you tell I love Deviled Eggs?  Lol!!


----------



## ChefJune (May 3, 2007)

lots of great ideas here, but what's your hurry?  Unless you've had them hanging around for a month or so, they should be fine right where they are.


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2007)

Eggs are still fine long after the exparation day. They can seat in refrigerator for weeks and weeks.


----------



## mish (May 3, 2007)

I wanted to say quiche, quiche, quiche - but legend 'beat' me to it.  

How about quiche?  - asparagus, swiss cheese, a pinch o' nutmeg. You can toss almost anything in it you have around (broccoli, cheddar, bacon, etc,)

Frittata - or if you like eggs & potatoes - Tortilla Espanola (I posted a recipe on this site - searchy)

Souffle - Basic, Cheese, Seafood

Chocolate Souffle

Recipe: Chocolate Souffle

Chocolate Mousse (There are a few good ones in the link above

Taco Salad

Eggstra Easy Taco Salad

Nicoise

There are lots of yummy egg recipes here:

Main Dishes

If you have a few good eggs left, how about Carbonara.

There's an egg custard recipe, I saved waaay back. If your interested, give a holler.

I found one that looks more interesting than mine:
Egg Custard


----------



## StirBlue (May 3, 2007)

Scramble eggs freeze very well.  But do not freeze raw eggs.  Once in a while everyone will have extra eggs in the refrigerator.  (buy 1 get one free offers).  

Like lulu suggested, if you do not want to deal with them and they are fresh, give them away.  Your local food banks will accept them if they have a reasonable expiration date.  Gardeners also give much needed fresh produce to the food banks.


----------



## goodgiver (May 3, 2007)

I had a lot of eggs so I decided to hard boil them and then I put them through an egg slicer and diced them up and put 2 Cups of them in a quart freezer bag and froze them. Turned out that they are really great for stews, soups or what ever you all make with eggs in it. Potato salad and all other kinds of salad. I how ever would not use them for egg salad.


----------



## tdejarnette (May 3, 2007)

*Flan, Macaroons, Lemon meringue pie*

*Flan Recipe*

*Ingredients:
*4 eggs
4 egg yolks
3/4 c. sugar
14 oz. can sweetened condensed milk
2 c. whole milk
2 T. vanilla extract
additional 1/2 c. sugar

*Directions:
*325 degree oven
Cook 1/2 c. sugar over medium flame until dissolved and light brown. QUICKLY pour into 9" round pan & swirl to coat bottom (don't worry if it doesn't cover all of it-it will melt & spread as it cooks) BE CAREFUL not to drip any hot sugar on you!
Beat eggs & yolks together.add 3/4 c. sugar beat another minute or so
and milks and vanilla beat until frothy
Pour over caramel
Place in a dish with water halfway up outside of pan
Bake 1-1 1/2 hours until knife in center comes out clean
Cool, refrigerate at least 4 hours
To serve, run a knife along edge & invert onto a large plate


----------



## Constance (May 3, 2007)

How about a bread pudding? 
Custard pudding?
Ham, chicken, tuna, potato, or just plain egg salad?
Pickled eggs? 
Scoth eggs?
Creamed eggs over toast?


----------



## Katie H (May 3, 2007)

Whole eggs can be frozen, but you have to "prepare" them first.

When our 5 children were still at home, we bought a large portion of our groceries at a huge warehouse place and frequently purchased 15-dozen eggs at a time.  I used a lot of them to bake up an entire box of Bisquick into waffles and freeze for their breakfasts.  Then I would freeze several batches of them in 3-egg quantities for use in baking.  Most of my recipes called for 3 eggs, so it was easy to freeze them that way.  Plus, if I needed a bunch to make scrambled eggs, all I had to do was take out as many "3" containers as I needed.

To freeze whole eggs, crack them into a bowl and gently stir with a metal or bamboo skewer until the yolks and whites are pretty nicely mixed.  Don't beat.  You don't want to make lots of air bubbles.  Pour into your freezer container and place some plastic wrap directly on the surface of the eggs.  Seal, label as to quantity and freeze for up to 3 months.  Thaw in the refrigerator before using.


----------



## Dove (May 3, 2007)

*Expatgirl
"Also egg foo yung which uses egg as a basic ingredient--healthy and easy to make."*

That sounds sooo good..I use to make it years ago but that was then and this is now..
Do you have a good recipe for it and for the gravy that goes over it?
Or anyone else out there jump in..
marge


----------



## StirBlue (May 3, 2007)

luvs said:
			
		

> we've got 2 cartons, & i'm uncertain what to cook besides scrambled eggs, omelets, hollandaise. don't want to throw them out.


 
You had 24 eggs (2 dozen).  As you can see from all these responses, we have used up all your eggs.  If you need more ideas, you are going to have to buy more eggs.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

JIC your still looking for ideas, you could make angel food cake (losta egg whites in that!) and make some sort of custard with the leftover egg yolks.


----------

